# betta bulb question...



## louietsang (Jun 15, 2012)

when i bought my betta some 2 weeks ago... it came w/ a pack of 3 betta bulbs i've been letting it sit in a container w/ water since then... and it started to root? or are those the leaves... so i know how to plant them later on...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Those would be the roots.You can just place them in the tank and they will root themselves into the substrate.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep, either tiny leaves or roots. Just drop them into your tank and they'll root themselves in. Hopefully you'll have a plant soon!


----------



## louietsang (Jun 15, 2012)

coo so just drop em in, and that's it?! i hate digging round my tank, scaring the fishes and what not... do it sometime this week after my water change/gravel clean


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep, just put them where you want plants to be later, and hopefully they wont' get knocked around


----------

